# Does anybody remember Aspen?



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi! It's good to hear from you. I'm glad she is recovering well, swimming will be a good exercise to build muscle back without putting stress on her. I hope she continues to improve. I know it must be bitter sweet seeing her recover and missing Levi at the same time. He will always be with you though.

Come back and join us more often!


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi Karen,

Glad Aspen is doing so well, your pictures are gorgeous!

It's good to see you back on...


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

I remember aspen & levi too. I'm so happy to hear aspen is doing good. happy late birthday aspen!

thanks for sharing her picture's!

Debbie & mason


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Glad to hear that Aspen is doing much better. Beautiful pictures!! She sure is beautiful.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Thanks for the update on Aspen, so glad things are going well in her recovery, Levi will always remain in your heart.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I am glad to hear Aspen is recovering well. What a relief! Good to see you back here.


----------



## Wrigleysmom (Dec 30, 2006)

Glad that Aspen is better, what a relief for you!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I remember your sad story. Glad to hear Aspen is doing better.


----------

